# curves defaulting to custom, not linear



## skronwith (Jun 8, 2012)

I have 4.1 and in the develop module, no matter how many times I change it, the default setting for the curves is custom, and when I look at the curve it's a slight inverse S-curve.  If I change it to linear, say, it changes, but with the next photo picked it switches back to this custom shape.  If I save the linear curve to a preset and choose the preset for future photos, it works, but I don't want to have to do this extra step with each photo.  I want them all to open with linear.  Am I doing something wrong or is this a but others are seeing?  thanks.\


Steve


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

That could happen if you've inadvertently changed the default develop setting and picked up a custom tone curve.
Take a photo into Develop, click on Reset. Does the Tone Curve get set to Custom or Linear. If it's still Custom, press and hold the shift key and the Reset button will change to Reset (Adobe), click on it and check again. Has the tone curve now gone back to Linear? If so, then yes you've changed the default settings (presumably inadvertently), so you need to restore the Adobe defaults. Click on Develop>Set Default Settings>Restore Adobe Default Settings.

If it's not that, get back to us and we'll think some more.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Steve, welcome to the forum!

I think that slightly inverse linear curve is where a photo had linear settings in the old process version.  I'll bet Jim's on to it re: the default settings.


----------



## skronwith (Jun 8, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks all, Jim's suggestion did the trick.

Steve






Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Steve, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I think that slightly inverse linear curve is where a photo had linear settings in the old process version.  I'll bet Jim's on to it re: the default settings.


----------

